# DRL Error with Ed's MK7 Headlights



## MassGTIGuy (Sep 14, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I got Ed's (BECautoparts) MK7 Golf R Replica headlights last July and everything has been amazing up until about a week ago. I have suddenly been getting a "Check Left Daytime Running Light/Parking Light" error on the console but the headlight seems to be working fine. Any ideas? I checked all the wiring and it appears to be connected. 

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## KV_MK7 (Sep 27, 2015)

I have been having this same issue and it's driving me mad. Did you ever figure this out?


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

I have this problem too.

I have code everytime I turn left and lights are ''on'. "Lights are on" means that my dashboard is illuminated (that's what I see from the inside).

It happen at the same time that my fog lights turn on when turning the steering wheel (cornering light I think).

Anybody to help?


----------



## GTouring (Dec 3, 2006)

I would send him an email, he's very responsive in getting back to you.


----------



## WoNayT (Jan 30, 2017)

Did anyone figure this one out?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------

